# powerhead vs. airpump



## klockz (Apr 21, 2003)

i was just wondering what exactly the difference between the two was? is the powerhead just a strong air pump or whats the deal? please help me out guys. thanks


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

A powerhead sucks up water and shoots it right back out in a high-velocity stream. Gives your fish good exercise. Its essentially nothing more than the impeller motor of your hanging filter, only instead of doing any actual filtering, it just shoots the water straight out. 
Its used by some weirdos for undergravel filtration, too.

An air pump sucks up air and shoots it from a plastic line into an airstone thats in your aquarium, resulting in streams of pretty little bubbles.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I have an undergravel filteration and I use my powerhead this way I also have to airpumps as well hooked up to my gargoyle and my coral in my piranha tank. It is basically a modified airpump well if you have something hooked to the airpump to create the bubbles.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

The bottom line and main purpose with the relations comparing powerheads and using an air pump to use with a bubblewand, is water surface disruption. Both can be used to circulate oxygen/co2 mixtures in the tanks, but a powerhead would also have more advantages depending on what other purpose or set up it would be good for; example: waterflow, using with UGF, or as another method of using a filter.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> The bottom line and main purpose with the relations comparing powerheads and using an air pump to use with a bubblewand, is water surface disruption. Both can be used to circulate oxygen/co2 mixtures in the tanks, but a powerhead would also have more advantages depending on what other purpose or set up it would be good for; example: waterflow, using with UGF, or as another method of using a filter.


 all hail thr great rhomzilla...


----------

